# Never trust a SKINNY chef! Who is ChefTalks biggest?



## gastronaut (Jun 7, 2000)

Im 6'4" (192 cm)
and weigh 297 pounds
can anyone beat that? (i recently gave up smoking and have bung on a few kilos.... i am now on a diet and going down again


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

I am as my name suggests, petite and light. And getting lighter by the day because there just isn't enough time for me to eat. So I can't join the contest.

It's not fair to be a cook in a kitchen surrounded by food and not be able to eat. On busy nights, I can see my glass of ice turning into water but often don't have time to reach over and take a sip.

You are a big fella, aren't you? Good luck on the diet. I'm rooting for you. 

P.S. Skinny I am and trustworthy as well. At least in the back of the house. Cocktail waitresses, however, have something to worry about. 

[ May 14, 2001: Message edited by: monpetitchoux ]


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Well I can't compete with your size GastroNaut... I'm only 5'9" and about 170 (which is too much for a women, petite I've never been). But I'm certainly the largest one in my kitchen believe it or not! Everyone else is from Mexico and they start at 5'2" or so (that's the head chef) and work up from there. There's only one guy that I can look at eye to eye when standing normally.

It's kind of weird working with all small men. This way they can't push me around, ha!


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Gastronaut:

I am 6.2 and 250 pounds. I guess I will have to settle for second best in this contest. I am on a diet as well. When I was delivered as a baby, the doctor asked my Mother to put me on a diet because I was too big! I have been on a diet ever since!


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear mcglyd:

You have the wrong perception that fat people do not exercise. I was 320 pounds when I was in the Marines!


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

5'10", 230. But I move like I'm 225.


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

5'4 and voluptuous, which in the media could mean 98 lbs+ (which I'm definately not).


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

5'6 - very long dark hair...

Since I'm not a chef, I don't have to partake and won't tell you anything more...


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I'm about 5' 9" and wiegh anywhere in the neighbourhod of 225 to 240 lbs. the weight fluxuates with my lifestyle. When I'm not working I usually lose weight, and when I'm working I usually put the pounds on like crazy.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You could most certainly trust me!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You could most certainly trust me!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

5'8....185


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

5'4" and a definite foodie body, voluptuous sounds so much more lucious...... 
stressssss usually equates to poundage crunching on the wrong shtuff. The market still new is a stressor.....making sure there's fundage, farmers, etc....I stress less when cooking...


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

5'10" 165#

BTW, I'm pretty sure those are not Cape Chef's specs. We all know he keeps his identity a secret and is a master of disguise (or was that disgust or disuse? I forget). I have it on good information, though, that he is 6'4", 230# with a six-pack of abs and hair like Fabio. Or was that Nicko?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

There are only two people who no my true idenity on cheftalk. "non chef" and "Momoreg"

and they have sworn there loyalty to me!!

 
But alas....I will have to unvail myself this sunday in Chicago
cc


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

6'0 ft., 250. I'm big but I'm agile. I can dance the line with the best of them.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

But Cape, I can't believe it's not butter...


I am 6ft 1 and weigh 180#


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Quote by Mezzaluna:

Haven't you heard of _Trust no one - X-Files_!!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I'm curvy, but nowhere near the heaviest on the list! It's interesting to see how you all look...  

[ May 15, 2001: Message edited by: momoreg ]


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I'm 5'0", 113. My doctor thinks that's fine because of my age. I also have long black hair and people think I am a sister to my 37 year old daughter. Not wrinkles yet...but I never cared anyway.


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Pastachef you're tiny! You're obviously not eating enough pasta


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

5'8" 215 and hopefully counting down, and I suspect GastroNaut is really Jasper White.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Fernand Point once made up a truism about never trusting a skinny chef, I disremember the exact words, but he also cautioned to be careful, the chef may have been fat once.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

No time to eat pasta, SeattleDeb  As is the case with many people who cook. I'd give anything to be a little taller. I have to stand on a stool to stir some of the pots, and definitely to clean the grill. LOL!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh, little pastachef I bet your back doesn't hurt from bending over the table all day... Are you a good screamer to make up for you small stature?


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Well, I have to admit that I don't scream very often, but I laugh a lot with the college girls  My back hurts a lot because of lifting the heavy pots of food or water, keeping the bag in the box milk machine filled as well as the bag in the box soda machines. Then there is the heavy scrub bucket and mop...and those umpteen @#$%# bags of drippy trash that are taller than me. And don't forget the slinging heavy cases of food practically every day as the orders come in  Tables? No problem. I simply walk around the whole twelve seaters and swipe and wipe countless times a day. I'm a one person staff. LOL!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Kitchens are really not designed for they little people 
I'm a skinny one, not that short for a girl but still shorter than all my male counterparts. I injured myself last saturday from repeatedly lifting heavy stacks of plates above shoulder level. I can barely move my neck and arm. None of the other guys have this problem as the shelves are a perfect height for them. And regarding that mop: I HATE IT! It takes 10 more energy for me to mop the floors than they do. This equality business is going to be the death of me!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I hope your shoulder feels better by now, Anneke. I've pulled mine out a couple of times. It definitely is hard and heavy work. I've been doing it for ten years. Every morning I feel like I've been hit by a truck, but by the end of the day I feel so good about what I've accomplished. I'm sure you do too. My doctor says I'm tough. I broke a foot and kept right on working. I had a small stroke and kept right on working. Maybe I'm just stubborn. Whatever...it's just something I have to do.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

A stroke??? And a broken foot???!! You must share a gene with Homer Simpson!! (only one! )

[ May 16, 2001: Message edited by: Anneke ]


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I had dropped a heavy folding table on my foot because I was tired of waiting for the housekeeper to help me. She's 5'7" and about 230lbs. My job seems to require clock watching and hers can be done at her own pace. The stroke was a TIA. Not real serious, but I went mentally blank for a few minutes after a really wierd headache. The first TIA made me blind in one eye for a couple of hours. That one was scary. Kitchens definitely aren't designed for little people, but I LOVE all of that big equipment. I couldn't do my job without it. I'm begging for a second stove now because our sorority has grown so large that one is not enough. The mop? I have to do that job every day. I don't mind it so much. It's that the girls are running all over the floor and won't let it dry. Instant gratification. They're spoiled. I love the Simpsons, by the way.


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Pastachef, just curious...you worked with a broken foot? Did you have it put in a cast later? I just broke mine in four places and can't imagine doing what you did..yikes! Curious to hear about your recovery time from the foot thing.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I'm not a chef, so I guess I don't have to give any specs. The range so far seems pretty vast in each dirrection. _interesting_

Svadhisthana


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Deb, I never even had the time to see a doctor about it until the summer break. Of course by then it was too late for him to do anything. It happened in the Fall during what we call Rush. There are countless fancy parties during this time at the sororities. It's a time where they are making decisions about new members who are to replace the ones graduating. Being the only cook, with no backup, I limped along on a heel for a few weeks. The foot was black and blue, and after the healing took place a large boney lump formed at the site of the injury. It still hurts off and on, along with my other multiple foot problems. It probably always will. My guess is that arthritis developed at the site of the injury. I think I've been pretty lucky in avoiding serious injuries in ten years. Some of the things I've read in the forums can really scare a person out of the kitchen.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Yikes, Deb. I couldn't imagine a foot broken in four places! That must have been a horrible amount of pain.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Deb, I hope you have a quick recovery. That sound VERY painful.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Dear Deb,

I agree, it does sound painful!

I also wish you a quick recovery.


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

The bad part when something like this happens is that you think you're just being a baby at first or have no tolerance for pain....I thought I'd sit back on the weekend and watch the swelling go down (as usual for me and kb!)...since it has happened before during kboxing and I felt better after a week or so. I urge people to go in for xrays right away!

I'm going to go absolutely nuts in this house until I can walk again....sorry guys but I'll probably be posting a lot. 


[ May 17, 2001: Message edited by: SeattleDeb ]


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Pasta...so sorry about your foot, and thanks everyone for your posts..

Pasta..that's what the orthopedic surgeon I met with said..sometimes when you don't have the surgery (phew..at least for now no surgery..)..the danger is arthritis..my sister was the one that urged me to get xrays (she's a phys therapist) she's seen too many folks wait..and she had some nice scary stories to get me into the docs.


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Okay, so PastaChef may not be the biggest, but she gets my vote for being toughest.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

You poor little thing. So your injury was recent? I'm in such a habit of rushing that I didn't pick up on that. I'm happy for you that you were smart and went to the doctor as I should have. I'm sure we will all look forward to your many posts while you're healing. Kick boxing? That's amazing! I was always a big Chuck Norris fan. Hope you have a good day. (((Hugs)))


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

LOL, Monpetitchoux. I doubt that, but thanks anyway. I try.


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Yes--it happened last Saturday..so I'm counting the days  We have two trips coming up..one a hiking (and for me learn to fly fish) trip that I just rescheduled for August (yippee).

Tomorrow we're going to the Mariners game at Safeco..hubby went yesterday and figured out a plan for me, we'll go early so I have time but I'm excited to get out of the house and see ICHIRO )...


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

I do look forward to your many many interesting posts, Deb.

Speedy recovery!



[ May 18, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I too will look forward to your interesting posts, Deb. I hope you have a swift and painless recovery.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

5'6" and 280. Yes overweight (according to my doctor) but I hang tough and even outdistance most of my cooks. And with a shaved head I can intimidate the most hard core cook! LOL!!! One question though-why do professional kitchens all have to have shelving that is so high. My most used phrase around my kitchen (when I need something on a shelf) is "Hey, somebody help the short, fat guy over here!!!"


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

My dad was 5'6", Pete. And those shelves ARE very high. I found one of those sticks with a claw on it. That helps me a lot. other times I just climb the shelves like a monkey. LOL!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Being tall isn't so great from what I've seen. A friend of mine is 6'7". In the kitchen we used to work in together, the hood over the equipment came down to about 6'2" above the floor. If he was in the middle of the rush and not thinking, he would turn around to grab something off the grill and *wham* smack his forehead against the hood. Of course, I *never* laughed at him when that happened!


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

5'7" 140, less 5 lbs. when we are slammed because I don't have time to eat. Can anyone else down their lunch in 5-10 minutes? I have developed an atrocious habit of speed eating since I've been in the food business(because by the time lunch rolls around I'm soooo hungry and I don't usually eat anything when I get up at 4:00am), and since I work with pastries I generally don't consume them. I'm consciously trying to slow down though.
Also, from my observations, I generally get along very well with other people who love food and love to eat.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I know what you mean, Angrychef. Five to ten minutes causes more problems than it's worth. I've inhaled food too often - small particles that I've felt go into my airways, and had to force myself to cough it up. So I just quit trying to eat. The way we rush around, we burn a lot of calories and get low blood sugar attacks. Then I have to grab soda from the fountain and a few chips or cookies. The less time it takes to chew, the better.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Greg, I know you laughed! After the first time I'd sympathize with the poor guy, but after once I'd be on the floor holding my stomach from a painful belly laugh. Isn't that mean of me???


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Tseanduran, I really doubt that your size is keeping you from meeting your other half. Look around you. A LOT of big men are married because most women are attracted to a guy for his personality and honest heart first. Also a very lot of women think big men are cute. You just haven't met the right match yet. EVentually you will


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

Pastachef,
The low blood sugar thing happens to me all the time. I never notice it coming on but everyone else does. My moods start swinging wildly and my hands start to shake. The wait staff where I work just tells me to stop being a "jerk" (putting it nicely) and eat something before one of them strangles me. They usually think I'm pretty decent, but I get mean immediately when the blood sugar starts dropping.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Mofo1, It's good to recognize those low blood sugar attacks in other people as well, or you could end up disliking people  I can always tell when one of my hard working purveyors is starving because they look irritated, are not as friendly as they normally are, and just get generally jumpy. After I feed them I get much better service and a large dose of their time and patience. This way I can work any deal with them that I want. You DO know that you should snatch up protein and not chips and cookies like I do, don't you? The only reason I do what I do is that 75-100 young uns' have had their unwashed hands into everything else in spite of my signs and warnings. If you grab sugary snacks your blood sugar plunges lower than before, and only minutes later.


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

I usually grab a tortilla and slather it with hummus or pesto, a little smoked chicken and some provolone. Perks me right back up and is quite tasty. It also helps to have people who like and care about me and recognize that I have a problem when I don't feel it coming. Just another reason that I don't fight with FOH people. I need them just as much as they need me


----------



## cwk (Nov 24, 2000)

Well I'm 6'2" and about 170 but thats my fault for never sitting down to eat.I still fidget in my seat when I go out to eat.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Pete I can tell your a great guy, people who can laugh at themselfs are the best! 

Everytime my chef can't reach something (he's 5'2" in shoes with inserts) I always think...I should give him a boost up...if he would only laugh with the situation we could all have such a fun working enviroment. He climbs up on the counter to reach the spices, he's so fast getting up and down I can't help but laugh inside, it really is a crazy sight. I wish he was comfortable enough in his skin not to do it so quickly.

I often laugh sometimes (even out loud) at myself over my faults (I have MANY)....who cares, it's what your like inside that counts!


A sense of humor adds feet in height and beauty to plainness.


----------



## augiewren (Aug 27, 2000)

6'3"--240
All the grace and finesse of a cinder block.


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

5'8" and WAY too much.

But I've started a diet, which I've never done before. This is the beginning of my second week with less that 20 g. of carbs a day. Now that I've been limiting myself, I am realizing how many carbs I down while I'm working... little nibbles here and there on pasta, bread, fruit, chocolate.... sheesh! No wonder I've gained so much weight! 

And I end up with so much more energy. Carbs really do drag you down in the long run. Now when I leave work, I'm not falling asleep right when I get home, and have energy to do other things. Not a caffeinated energy, but a genuine non-exhaustive energy. 

It's possible going carb free isn't the complete answer, but it certainly helps while you're working!! (And I've heard it helps you loose weight. But we'll see.)

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

Am I too thin to be a chef then?(128)


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

At my heaviest I was 328# at 5'7" tall. I was an executive chef for Sodexho Marriott at the time. I couldn't take it anymore so I quit my job called the Bariatric Treatment Center and had a gastric bypass. It has been 8 weeks since I had surgery, I have lost 39# I can still eat the foods I love but in much smaller quantities. I have gotten back my energy and my excitement for food. So much so that I am now trying to open a bakery. This surgery saved my life.


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

At my heaviest I was 328# at 5'7" tall. I was an executive chef for Sodexho Marriott at the time. I couldn't take it anymore so I quit my job called the Bariatric Treatment Center and had a gastric bypass. It has been 8 weeks since I had surgery, I have lost 39# I can still eat the foods I love but in much smaller quantities. I have gotten back my energy and my excitement for food. So much so that I am now trying to open a bakery. This surgery saved my life.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Wow! Congratulations Snakelady! That takes a lot of courage but what a payoff!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I just wanted to congratulate you too, Snakelady. How courageous!











[ July 17, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Congratulations, Snakelady! Good luck on your quests (weight adjustment and business).


----------



## campchef (Jan 5, 2001)

I've been unable to post for a whlie because, well I'm Campchef and it's camp season. So here's my addition to the big stuff. 6'3" and currently 260, but not very fatty. My biggest problem is whacking my head on the hoods, especially during events twhich require a toque. I can't even walk trough doorways with a tall hat on. But when I bellow in the kitchen, the staff hears it and can find me instantly!


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

Thanks for all the encouragement it was a hard decision to make but I am glad I did it my energy levels already have improved and I figure if I made it all the way to executive chef as heavy as I was Imagine what I will be able to accomplish when I am at a healthier weight


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

SNAKELADY1 THAT WAS A VERY COURAGEOUS THING YOU DID. CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR SUCCESS


----------



## stephanie brim (Aug 30, 2005)

At my heaviest I was at 170 and gaining. I tried to lose weight and was hit by road block after roadblock. Finally found out that I was suffering from depression and, after a bout of stomach problems, finally got some help and lost the weight. I'm now at about 155 pounds at 5'6" and still losing bit by bit. I lost most of the weight in a month being so sick. Bad way to do it, but it made me wake up and realize that I needed to take better care of myself. I look good now and have plenty of energy...I really don't know if I want to lose much more. I can jog again...that's all I care about.


----------



## bigdog (Nov 20, 2005)

Large frames can be so much fun! :bounce: 

I'm 6' and most people guess me to be around 275 to 280. Actually I'm around 320. I'm kind of built like a football lineman, just not quite so tall. I could stand to lose some, but even in my prime I was well over 200. And the "experts" say a 6 foot large frame guy should ideally weigh around 185. I was 180 my freshman year in high school, at something around 5' 6" and active in every sport for every season! If I could get down to that weight ever again, I'd be all skin and bones! :suprise: 

Doc would like to see me stay under 300. I guess that's not so bad. T'would be a start, eh?  

Oh, and for a big guy, I'm as graceful as a bull in a china closet! And about as flexible as a 2X4. :smiles:


----------



## tiny chef (Dec 4, 2005)

I am 5'2" and 95-100 lbs. I love food and I cook whenever I get the chance. I would hate to think that someone would be turned away from my food because of my size. The one thing that I do worry about is tasks that require a lot of heavy lifting. I am stronger than I look, but not much. When it comes to reaching things up on high shelves I climb like a monkey to get them. I am a new culinary student and have noticed a variety of body types since I started. I just want to learn and work with others who are passionate about food no matter their size or shape. I trust anyone who cares about their customers and the food they are preparing!

~Emily


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have heard that phrase "never trust a skinny chef" too many times. Me, I am about five ten and roughly 180. I wouldn't want to be a big huge guy. I can run circles around alot of guys half my age. I used to be a big fat overweight slob, but I lost about sixty pounds(yeah, thats right), about four pants sizes and I feel great. I can move faster, can bend over with out my belly getting in the way, and feel alot better. So, I am not putting down the big guys, I just know what works for me.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

6'3" 370lb. I used to weigh 512 but not anymore.


----------



## stephanie brim (Aug 30, 2005)

So many tall people...I feel short.


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

And playing the line today, Nentony, 6'2" 230 .

Tony


----------



## chuckwagoncook (Nov 17, 2005)

Wow I have never bragged about being a big guy before, but if there is one contest I have a chance at winnning it is this one. 3 weeks ago I weighed the heaviest I have ever weighed 377lbs. and Im 6'3" tall. I have been on a diet for almost 3 weeks now, I have lost 25lbs so far. 

As unproud of what I am saying, and as disgusted with myself, I am in the process of a lifestyle change, with the ever so needed help of my wife. I have a 100+ pounds to go before I meet my goals, which means I will take myself out of contention for this competition, as much as I hate to lose I think I may be a winner in the long run.

I love cooking food and I love even more to taste food, which is part of the reason I got where I am. I think the one great thing is it has made me a great cook. I know I have alot more to learn, but I hope to do it in a whole lot smaller pants size.


----------



## jr sous (Dec 9, 2005)

at 6 foot 2 and 266 i have to be a contender
:beer:


----------



## mrflmbynt (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm 6'4", 285lbs ex-collegiate wrestler. At this height I've been as heavy as 345lbs and as light as 202lbs. I'd like to be in the 250-275 range. I'm pretty solidly built, most people think I look liek a boxer. I have a question for the taller of you out there; how does your back hold up after 10-14 hrs? I use 4 inch cutting boards which essentially raises my counter/workspace 4 inches and I can stand up straight while I work. I did thanks giving dinner at my mother's house and as she's only 5'1" her counters are only 30" tall. After 12 hours in the kitchen, I thought I';d never stand up staight again! Is that about average for taller people in the kitchen?


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

I guess I will jump in. I am currently 6'2" at 260. My max was 330 and when I turned 40 I had had enough and went down to 240 (lost 90 pounds and 18 inches on my waist). Some injuries have kept me out of the gym as well as a bit to much splerging courting my new wife got me up a bit but I am moving the weight down again (lost 12 pounds in the last 3 weeks), and getting leaner.


----------



## andrew hope (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm 6'3 170lbs at best... I have a lanky build but am also a weight trainer...


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm 6' on the dot weighing in @ around 250lbs.

I don't smoke,drink often, or do drugs but I use to train in karate for 12 years till I started college.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm square


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I'm 6' and weigh 175. We recently put a cycling machine and a treadmill in our family room. I rode 21 miles watching the opening of the Olympics! 

Now here is a question for you- do you eat more when you work around food or in your off time. For me, the more time I am working around food, the less I feel hungry. Maybe it comes from years of being to busy to eat!


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

Gastronaut,
Firat off, I like the name. made me laugh. Second, I'm afraid you've got me beat too in the mass category. I'm six foot and about 210, but if it makes any feel better, I'm putting on weight. My dad came into the restaurant where I was woking last year and the first thing he said was: "Do they make black chef caots?" I said yes and of course, "why?". He said: "Because I can see you're putting on weight. Maybe a black coat can hide some of that." ...Ouch! My thing is eating late at night after I've had alot to drink. I'm trying to lay off the late night eating!

"An ounce of sauce covers a multitude of sins.
-Anthony Bourdain


----------



## andrew hope (Feb 3, 2006)

I used to snack all day on my days off but now I'm working 7 days a week and weight training so my problem is I can't get enough food haha


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

Good question! I eat basic junk when I'm away from my work. KFC...forget about it! It's easy, greasy, and pleasy. I think that chefs need to set healthy examples. Me? I'm going back to wieght training and mountainbikinig. The older we get, the more focus we need to put on health and less on partying...ok, keep partying in there, but in the words of Neil Pearte..."Everything in moderation with occasional excesses."


----------



## ogreplate (Mar 2, 2006)

I have been going to the gym before work for about 2 months now and currently have lost 28.5 lbs. Currently- 5ft 9in- 203lbs. was up to 231.5lbs.. I have heard you know if someone's on the level if their bubble is in the middle. Instead of looking like I'm ready to give birth I now look like I'm only slightly pregnant. Hey, if Schwarzeneger could play a pregnant guy why not me. I figure on loosing another 25lbs. The biggest cook I've worked with was 6ft. 2in. 430# and wore size 68 inch checks. He wins so far.


----------



## william656 (May 21, 2006)

6'9" 365lbs


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL, this is so funny, I am 5'2" and 95 lb. I would give my eye teeth to have another foot. And if that were so, another 100lb wouldn't go amiss either. I would love to be big, but not much hope now. My sons are big though. I am old and on my way down, alas. ;Þ


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

Oh wow, that is impressive, 6.9. I am so jealous. 365. I take it you don't need anyone to lift the full Le Cusinart out of the oven for you. And the top shelf of the pantry doesn't involve a step ladder. ;Þ


----------



## godfather_chef (Apr 21, 2006)

5'11" 205


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

hmm, 6" straight and (err kgs to pounds ahh yes!) 150#.

The major factor i find is to to not snack from deep fryers. I consume insane amounts of short blacks, dont eat breakfast, either sleep late or not at all, work at least a 55 hr week. 

Im not sure if its the lack of weight or the shifty eyes j/k.


----------

